# Berry Vine!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My vine is loaded. I picked over a gallon yesterday. I took this pic after I picked them but its hard to see but man I got some berry's.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good grief! Cobbler party plans underway? I'm having pretty good luck (one cobbler and some in freezer) picking wild ones. Got a good patch in back of pasture, two branches and a swamp from the house, but need a helicopter to get there.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm thinking I should leave the berry's on the vine as long as possible. This will hopefully make them sweeter. Anyone know if this helps them become sweeter.
It works with lopes. Anybody know how long are any tips are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Dewberries are not known to be an overly sweet berry.
But they make up for it in aroma and taste.

Wait till they are completely dark for max semi sweetness.
If making jelly, a few red ones will help with the set since they have more pectin.

My patch is being guarded by hoards of voracious skeeters.sad3sm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, I realize there not real sweet. But it seems to me that they get sweeter the longer you wait to pick them. I like them no matter what. Just a thought.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd have to make wine.Or at least try too.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I'd have to make wine.Or at least try too.


Good idea.I'll probably get 20 gallons of berry's. 
Guess, I'll turn into a wine O. I'll settle for that. :rotfl:


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Want them fully black for less tart. (Note LESS!) If you leave them too long they'll come apart when you try to pick them. Looks like you have enough for you and ole lady mockingbird. My Brazos blackberries start loosing their shine, become kinda dull when full ripe.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr & Mrs Mock have black beaks & are courting in front of the vine. I guess its gonna be operation dewberry wine at 7L. Anyone know how to make it?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll help with the taste test, LOL but don't know a thing about making it...and I believe the longer you leave them on the vine the more flavor they will have...just like about everything else. 

That's a bumper crop. 

I'm looking forward to my first crop of raspberries, loganberries, and boysenberries...and they are loaded. The Ouachita blackberries also have best crop I've seen this year. All that rain...they love it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I'll help with the taste test, LOL but don't know a thing about making it...and I believe the longer you leave them on the vine the more flavor they will have...just like about everything else.
> 
> That's a bumper crop.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my first crop of raspberries, loganberries, and boysenberries...and they are loaded. The Ouachita blackberries also have best crop I've seen this year. All that rain...they love it.


Post them when you get them Lark> Gotta a feeling there's gonna be some nice crops of veggies this season. Fingers crossed.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Mr & Mrs Mock have black beaks & are courting in front of the vine. I guess its gonna be operation dewberry wine at 7L. Anyone know how to make it?


:brew: I do

5 lbs of berries per gallon of finished wine


----------

